# (IR) 3rd IR, Turn 1 - 2 (thread 1)



## Creamsteak

I offer a hand to Sollir... sorry about getting heated up...

That was a great war up north, anyone agree?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

No problem, this is fun anyhow, one question though, aren't mostof your items are nulled out by your antimagic stone anyhow (except for your sword since its a lesser artifact?), also, check Phibrizzo's stats, I have 140+ ranged weapons at my disposal, thanks to the half-machine template .  Maybe we can try a huge GoD in the Fight Club sometime with all the IR chars


----------



## Creamsteak

My horse speed is unaffected... and I don't think weapons or armor would hurt me too much.

I was going to just stay completely out of range... I have that advantage with an Oathbow.

Anyway I am pretty sure you would have led, but it would have been undecided. Read rule 12, PC's don't die in turn 1.

Hey, for kicks, here is the YOU WIN speech.

Sanctus first feints a charge to attempt to bait Phibrizzo at him then takes a right angle evasion and sheathes his sword. Sanctus continues at this angle at the average horse speed of 50 ft. till his Oathbow is in hand and knocked. Sanctus turns to each side and can't see the fiend...

"Damnit... without my sword drawn I can't see him when he is invisible..."

Sanctus speeds up to his magically enhanced speed (on horseback) of 100. He draws his blade again and sees the rancoring creaturn rushing at him. Without a doubt Sanctus loses his breath when he narrowly dodges a shot fist. 

"What in all of the 9 HELLS!!!"

The creature stops for a second to pause and reconsider his strategy. It is apparent that Sanctus had all intentions of pelting the Slaadi from a distance and maintaining that distance. The Slaadi's invisibility allowed him to get close... but as long as this horse was faster he wouldn't get another shot... Unless he hides better...

Sanctus was whipping around, confident that the creature had not moved from its position he fired a volley... all misses. Sanctus realized that he couldn't win the fight up close with this creature well beforehand. Sanctus didn't know about propeled claws either. He had no idea what to do... but he knew to stay away. Sanctus draws his sword up again and began to move away in an attempt to keep the creature visable, but out of range.

The Slaadi threw out a fireball to test the spell resistance and reflex of the Paladin. The fireball hit flawlessly... or almost flawlessly. The black Ioun stone repelled the fireball quite efficiently. The Slaadi realized it was either an anti-magic field or some kind of spell resistance.

Sanctus Punitor decided to enable his invisiblity and haste now. The Slaadi of course doubled up his own. The Slaadi however did not have an inate way to notice the invisible Knight. This posed little threat when of course the Slaadi cast his True seeing spell. Just slightly too late, the Knight scored a quick strike to the creatures arm, but only hit the steal plating around it. Fleeing as quickly as possible the Knight tried to dodge the sudden fly of another fist. The fist was about to colide, and Sanctus lept from his horse.

The Slaadi now had his chance, and began to rush towards the opposition with claws ready to bear down. The Knight set up a defensive stance while his horse doubled around.

"Damnit... wait one second..."

Sanctus prepared to swing his blade hoping for divine intervention. Sanctus thought knew this creature could take him at this range. Then Sanctus realized that divine gods had been manipulating his whole life. He raised his blade for only a second and then threw a wave of tiny balls of light at the Slaadi. Each Ball a Lantern Archon. The Slaadi couldn't be harmed by suchj pathetic creatures, and the creatures actually hugged on to his celestial nature. 

The Slaadi looked up, and the Knight was riding away on his horse, trying to gain the gap again. Tiny pathetic balls of light were attaching themselves to him like children. This reminded him of his other half. The fiery insects were then squished, quickly and violently. Sanctus began riding at the Slaadi, Bow knocked.

Both armies gasped. Hundreds of thousands of brave men and beasts turned away. Five Arrows in the head of one Half-Celestial, Half-Robot, Chaotic Evil, Death Slaadi. One Elven Hero with one severed arm, one shattered leg, and one ripped out eye. Sanctus Punitor began to cry out in pain, realing from the death he felt in his limbs. The Slaadi was much healthier... looking. In fact the arrows had been enchanted with a brain parasite secretion that was commonly used to paralyze Celsestials. Sanctus had been afflicted as well... the slaadi had his own poison covering his claws, a natural poison that was used to kill his opposition instantly. Sanctus was crying. Sanctus was remembering the cultist woman who bore his child. The Mosfungus that had killed his father and was supposed to kill him as well. His immunity to poisons went far and wide, but this poison could only be encountered from this Slaadi. Sanctus realed over and fell to the ground. The battlefield was now facing the two wounded... or dead leaders. The Slaadi stood up and started laughing, vigorously. Nobody was looking that way though.

Interfectio-onis Ferrum, a Paradox forged blade, began to glow. The Blade of an evil tyrant, reborn as its new and pure self. The blade began to speak to the Slaadi and Sanctus Alike. The blade stood up of its own accord, floating in the middle of a battlefield by a dismounted horse, and a nearly dead knight. The Blade laughed aloud for but a sylible and then screamed, in some long forgotten language, an incantation.

Three Celestial Solars awoke. The Celestial Mens Mentis, The Guardian of Paradox, and The Guardian of Rangers all appeared. Mens Mentis appealed to the spirit of Sanctus Punitor to stay here, where it was most needed. The Guardian of Paradox used powerful healing magic to restore Sanctus Punitor's body. The Guardian of the Rangers watched the Slaadi and its hoardes movements, prepared to unleash all Heaven if they moved.

Sanctus stood up again, mounted his horse and stated, "Again?"


----------



## William Ronald

A very interesting first turn. I am sorry I came into it late, but family always comes before fun.

Let us try to give Edena a 24 hour break as requested.  A lot of people missed the first turn.  So, they will be shocked.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Either way I feel like a winner to be playing with very good roleplayers here, unfortunately I don't have the skill to type something like that as if I'm pulling it outof my hat, this battle should prove interesting though.

Edit-What is an oathbow anyways?  Isn't that from Relics and Rituals?


----------



## Creamsteak

Pre-typing... its all I have done... every move I have done was plotted the day before, except the last stuff with just me and you... notice how much less-constructed it is.

I just remembered....

I hate mountains

especially ones that fall out of the sky...


----------



## Uvenelei

Wow, this is alot of fun. Sucks that I have a Latin midterm on Friday. Can't have this much fun on turn 2.  
Sucks even more that some people weren't even involved in the first round.

I want to see the results of this duel as soon as the next turn starts.


----------



## Creamsteak

+3 bow with a 300 range that speaks elvish... and I have to take an oath to use it, and an oath to protect the elves was my choice.

So max range of 3000... which is pretty good, then if we were actually playing I would have to carry about 2000 arrows because I would need a natural 20 to hit.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

What I want to know is who dropped a mountain on my head?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Funny, Creamsteak I took that test that you had on your link, and I got the same thing you got, and if I wasn't a scorched earth tank it said I would be an asteroid 

Isn't it funny too that the person I duel against lives in my own state, weird eh?


----------



## Mr. Draco

good question, who's fault WAS the mountain?

By the way, turrosh mak, out of curiosity, how long HAVE you been planning that betrayal?


----------



## Bonedagger

........This is not what I expected it to be. Liked turn 0 a lot though. I wonder if my english is bad since I get misunderstod so often? ....I dunno...


----------



## Creamsteak

Didn't notice... Notice the Scorched Earth Tank comment about I don't get along with people like myself?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Ha, but you seem to perfer the forces of good, I guess you can call me your alter-ego or rival, since I perfer the forces of evil


----------



## Creamsteak

--------/\
-------/--\
------/----\
-----/------\
========
--------O
-------/|\
-------/\

Bad Mountain squishy squishy owwy owwy!'

Fine my evil alter ego who-
Lives in the Same state
Would be the same character in a video game
registered to the new enworld messageboard on the same day
Uses Uber characters while I use Average Guy
Uses Evil While I use good
And is conveniently my next door neighbor in the IR...


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *good question, who's fault WAS the mountain?
> 
> By the way, turrosh mak, out of curiosity, how long HAVE you been planning that betrayal? *



Oh my.  Since before I contacted you about an alliance 
Did it surprise you?


----------



## Bonedagger

I don't prefer them. The thing is that Vecna don't fear them either. He is just making sure that Kas get as much damage as possible. Worry about the guy that's going to kill you first. World domination can wait


----------



## Mr. Draco

to tell the truth, it DID suprise me.  good job with it!


----------



## Bonedagger

.........Never mind.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *to tell the truth, it DID suprise me.  good job with it! *



_Bugbear does a little bow and flurrish_
Thank you good sahr

It was quite stressful for me though. I always had this feeling that you were on to me


----------



## Bonedagger

To bad about Gnomeworks though.


----------



## Creamsteak

Oh boy... I think everyone was hurt somewhere... and check the 1st page, I got the mountain looking right and I think that sums up the biggest move of this turn.

I nominate whoever is the mountain lobber as "the winner" of this turn.


----------



## Mr. Draco

actually, i missed the start of the thread, so could somebody explain what actually happened to him?


----------



## Creamsteak

I joined in the last two hours... so whatever was going on before that I am clueless too...

and somebody sure is persistent about my grandwoods...

Most argumentative: Me and Sollir (There were two other guys who were a million times worse... who?

Most Lucky: Gotta say me... I held on to some places that may have fallen otherwise

Most Cocky: Whoever got away with dropping a mountain on me

Most Lost: I think Iuz got pretty ganged up on... but I don't know about how much he lost

Most Scaredy: Vecna, who fled from a duel and will continue to do so forever. I do respect it because it was the smart decision, but it was cowardly.

Least Active: The Hellfurnaces?

Best Trick: Mountain

Best Trap: Grandwoods

Most Likely to Save people's buts in turn 2: Everyone that didn't contribute

Hardest work ahead of him: Edena

Best Roleplaying: Me, only because I didnt read anybody else's posts 

These are my votes.


----------



## Bonedagger

A mountain? 

I missed that part.


----------



## Uvenelei

A spelljamming mountain crashed onto Flinty Hills. Everyone
present (which was alot of people) lost 1/3 to 1/2 of their forces. Not to mention Flinty Hills are no more; they are now Flinty Gigantic-Burning-Hole-In-The-Ground.


----------



## Creamsteak

I think I officially fear flying mountains now...

Too bad it wasn't like that new zelda 64 game when the giants stop the moon from falling... I had some giants afterall.


----------



## JohnBrown

I too am curious about the mountain, I thought I read all the posts?


----------



## Creamsteak

If you ignore all the wars you were involved in, what war was most interesting to you?

I definitely liked the sinking of Kas Fleet. The betrayal was none of my doing and it was awesome to watch [read].

Good Night Sweet IR, Hope to Kill you in the Morning.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I too missed the first turn!

JohnBrown war between us doesn`t make sense! See my email! I also sent email to Serpenteye concerning this!


----------



## William Ronald

*An idea to give more time for us all*

I have an idea I would like to submit for your consideration.

Here it is.

Let 200 posts represent 2 weeks. Edena would only have to update the lists every 400 posts. Maudlin would work on the map every 400 posts. More people would get to post their actions in the month of game time.  If Edena wishes. he can write a brief summary after each 200 posts but do the mathematical calculations and boundaries every 400 posts of so.  This will give our thread moderator and map maker more time, as well as the players.  A lot of people did not get a chance to join in on the thread.  We have so many people in different time zones that this might help the people who live in very different areas.  You would have less work to do.  


Let me know what you think.


----------



## JohnBrown

*In Favor*

I am in favor of anything does the following

1.  Help Edena out.

2.  Allow others an oppertunity to become more involved.

3.  Ensure we a get a chance to have a life during the next week or so...

Slowing down the pace seems to do all three

John


----------



## Bonedagger

I'm for the idea. As things are going now I don't have time to play.


----------



## Mr. Draco

My agreement is with JohnBrown. 

Whoa, that sounds really wierd in retrospect.


----------



## William Ronald

I have a fair idea how much of himself that Edena is pouring into the IR.  I want everyone to have fun and more time to participate.  So, warriors of the Oerth Industrial Revolution, consider this proposal, comment on it, or make your own proposal.

A lot of the palyers were away.  I want everyone to have a chance to speak for themselves. The proposal I made allows more time for combat, for role playing, even humor.

I have to say I had a blast. However, I have only so much time to devote to the IR.  I have my own gaming group and a lot of other things in my lire.  So, I think the proposal or something like it would help out everyone -including Edena and Maudlin who are doing a lot for us.  

Also, this proposal would give new people a chance to join the thread in progress.  Other parts of Oerth may be heard from.  I think this can be a lot of fun for everyone. So let's try to find ways to help one another. We are all in this IR as players, regardless of our current alliances in the game.


----------



## Bonedagger

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *My agreement is with JohnBrown.
> 
> Whoa, that sounds really wierd in retrospect. *



Me?

Oh well. If it was. All of the things I have planned require me to be present. Waiting for others to do certain actions. 

If it seems like I have been online a lot it's true but not normal. I'm a student and right now I'm home working on a project using this board to relax from the serious stuff But I will soon be going back to normal rutine. 

As it is going now rulings on movements are made in the turn. Not in the end as I thought. 

I like to stil be a part. I'm just not a very fast poster (As I'm doing other things while playing). Hey if I didn't want to play I would not had let Vecna leave when Iuz turned up


----------



## William Ronald

Iuz, Kas and Vecna agreeing on something reminds me of a line from Phil Foglio's MythAdventures. This is a paraphrase based on my memory.

Hero:  So, let's see the next thing you are going to tell me is you like puppies and roses.

Evil Wizard: I do, marinated in butter together for 2 hours at 400 degrees Fahrenheit.

Any more detailed thoughts on the proposal, Bonedagger?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A very preliminary List for Turn 2*

I thought you all might find this useful.
  It took me an hour to do even this.

  Here is a ... very ... preliminary version of the Lists for Turn 2.
  It does not take into account a number of your e-mail posts to me, and some of your posts online.

  It does take into account the war, as well as I could make it out.

  I hope you all like my arbitration.
  Although I believe Bonedagger is not happy with me.

  Here it is:

  THE LISTS POST - TURN 2	

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 2

  2nd Month of the IR 

  7th Month of the Oeridian Year 



  4th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ? indicates a shared power

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 (ALIVE)
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 (ALIVE)
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 (ALIVE)
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 (ALIVE)
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5  (INTACT)
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30  (INTACT)
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7  (INTACT)
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2) (MINOR LOSSES)
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20  (MINOR LOSSES)
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23) (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 (ALIVE)

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 60 (INTACT)
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 (INTACT)
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3 (INTACT)

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) PL 20 (INTACT)

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 (ALIVE)

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1  (ALIVE)
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2  (ALIVE)
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1  (ALIVE)
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1  (ALIVE)
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1  (ALIVE)
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1  (ALIVE)
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1  (ALIVE)
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)  (ALIVE)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4) (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (same rules) (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (ALIVE)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 80 (MODERATE LOSSES)

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 (ALIVE)

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD, PL 0)
  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (WIPED OUT, PL 1)
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 2)
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 4)
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 (INTACT)
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 3)
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 2)
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 1)
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 2)
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 5)
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 4)
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 2)
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) PL 2 (INTACT)
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4  (MINOR LOSSES)
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 3)
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 2)

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 23)

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 (INTACT)
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT, PL 2, HELD BY MELKOR AND NOT DAGGER)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4 (ALIVE)

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) (BEING SUMMONED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 24) 
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25 (INTACT)
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) PL 7 (INTACT)

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 (INTACT)
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4) (INTACT)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 (ALIVE)

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (same rules apply) (BEING SUMMONED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? (INTACT)
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? (INTACT)

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES PL 17 ?)
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 6 ?)

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 1 ?)
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 11 ?)
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 12 ?)
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? (INTACT)
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? (MINOR LOSSES)
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? (INTACT)
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED PL  10 ?)
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? (MINOR LOSSES)
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4  (ALIVE)

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (ALIVE)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (ALIVE)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (ALIVE)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 (MINOR LOSSES)

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES PL 19)

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES PL 2)
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4  (MINOR LOSSES)
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES PL 4)
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5 (ALIVE)
  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 1,000 (INTACT)

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 (ALIVE)

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below (BEING SUMMONED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 (MINOR LOSSES)

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 (INTACT)

  Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED, PL 1, CONQUERED BY WILLIAMS)

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 (INTACT)
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 (ALIVE)

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 2 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)

  (The Eastern League) 

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED, PL 1, CONQUERED BY SERPENTEYE)
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED, PL 2, CONQUERED BY SERPENTEYE) 
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED, PL 1) 
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 3)
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED, PL 5)
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED, PL 2, CONQUERED BY SERPENTEYE)
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3) (MINOR LOSSES)

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3) (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7 (ALIVE)

  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (same rules apply) (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 (ALIVE)
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4 (INTACT)
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5 (INTACT)
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 (INTACT)
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7 (INTACT)
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 (INTACT)
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 (INTACT)


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 (ALIVE)

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES PL 9)

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 3)
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 4)
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 (INTACT)
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 18)
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 (INTACT)
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2  (INTACT)

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15  (INTACT)
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 (INTACT)
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 (INTACT)
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 9)

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 (ALIVE)

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)  (BEING SUMMONED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 (ALIVE)
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 (ALIVE)
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 (ALIVE)
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 (ALIVE)
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 (ALIVE)

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 (ALIVE)

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 (INTACT)

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 (INTACT)
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) (CONQUERED BY WILLIAMS, PL 4)
  Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED, PL 1, CONQUERED BY WILLIAMS)
  Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED, PL 1, CONQUERED BY WILLIAMS)
  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 2)

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 (INTACT)
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 (INTACT)

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 (ALIVE)

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)  (BEING SUMMONED) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 (ALIVE)

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 (INTACT)
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 (INTACT)

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MINOR LOSSES, PL 76)
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) PL 5 (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 (ALIVE)

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (same rules)  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MINOR LOSSES, PL 17 ?)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? (ALIVE)
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? (ALIVE)

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, PL 4)

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 1 ?)
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 11 ?)
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES PL 12 ?)
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? (INTACT)
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? (MINOR LOSSES)
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? (INTACT)
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED PL  10 ?)
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? (MINOR LOSSES)
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) (MINOR LOSSES)


  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 (ALIVE)

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15 (INTACT)
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10 (INTACT)
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2 (INTACT)

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  (Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (CONQUERED BY CREAMSTEAK, PL 5)
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 (INTACT)
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7) (MINOR LOSSES)

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 (ALIVE)

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 (ALIVE)

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 (ALIVE)

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20 (MINOR LOSSES)

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED, PL 1)
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 (INTACT)
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3  (MINOR LOSSES)
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 (INTACT)
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 (INTACT)

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 (ALIVE)

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) (DEAD, PL 0)
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 (ALIVE)

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 (INTACT)
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 (INTACT)
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30) (INTACT)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) PL 5 (ALIVE)

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9 (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED)
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9 (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9 (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED)

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 (ALIVE)

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 (ALIVE)
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 (ALIVE)
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 (ALIVE)

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES  PL 24)

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 (INTACT)

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED, PL 1, CONQUERED BY MELKOR)
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES PL 7)
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 3)
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 4)
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 (MINOR LOSSES)
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES, PL 3)

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 (INTACT)
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 (INTACT)
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 (INTACT)

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 (MINOR LOSSES)

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 (INTACT)
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 (INTACT)
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 (INTACT)

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 97 
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 92 
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 67 
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 62
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 49
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 113
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 102
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 1,000
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 102 
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin) 9 
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 72
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 67
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 112
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 108 
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 86
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 83
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 110
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 67
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 72
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals) 32
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 3
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 3
Bonedagger 3
Creamsteak 3
Dagger 0 
Darkness 3
Mr Draco 3
Festy Dog 3
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 3
GnomeWorks 3
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 3
Kalanyr 3
Maudlin 2
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 3
Sollir Furryfoot 3
Turrosh Mak 3
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 3
William Ronald 3
Zelda 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 1
Anabstercorian 1
Black Omega 1
Bonedagger 1
Creamsteak 1
Dagger 1
Darkness 1
Mr Draco 1
Festy Dog 1
Forrester 1
Forsaken One 1
GnomeWorks 1
John Brown 1
Kaboom 1
Kalanyr 1
Maudlin 1
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 1
Sollir Furryfoot 1 
Turrosh Mak 1
Uvenelei 1
Valkys 1
William Ronald 1
Zelda 1

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 1
Anabstercorian 1
Black Omega 1
Bonedagger 1
Creamsteak 1
Dagger 1
Darkness 1
Mr Draco 1
Festy Dog 1
Forrester 1
Forsaken One 1
GnomeWorks 1
John Brown 1
Kaboom 1
Kalanyr 1 
Maudlin 1
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 1
Sollir Furryfoot 1
Turrosh Mak 1
Uvenelei 1 
Valkys 1
William Ronald 1
Zelda 1

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 1
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 1
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 1
Mr Draco 1
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 1
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 1
Maudlin 1
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 1
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1501
Anabstercorian 1501
Black Omega 1501
Bonedagger 1501
Creamsteak 1501
Dagger 1501
Darkness 1501 
Mr Draco 1501 
Festy Dog 1501
Forrester 2100
Forsaken One 1501 
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1501
John Brown 1501 
Kaboom 1501 
Kalanyr 1501 
Maudlin 1501 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1501
Rhialto 1501 
Serpenteye 1501 
Sollir Furryfoot 1501 
Turrosh Mak 1501
Uvenelei 1501
Valkys 1501
William Ronald 1501 
Zelda 1501


----------



## Bonedagger

Bahh.... It takes a lot more to make me unhappy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I agree to William's Proposal*

I agree to the proposal put forth by William.

  However, Turn 1 still represents a month.  All that took place could not have done so in 2 weeks.

  But from now on, we will go with 1 Turn equals 2 threads of 200 posts each.
  Or, 1 Turn equals 400 posts, but due to the restrictions on ENBoard we will simply have 2 threads of 200 posts each per Turn.
  And the end of each Turn I will, as usual, update the Lists.

  For I saw, also, that many didn't have a chance to get involved.
  And there was nothing I could do about it.
  I had to struggle just to keep up with events, and I could hardly order people to stop posting ... that is not my right.

  So, each Turn from now on will be 400 posts, in two different threads.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Euhh Edena you missed the part that I mailed you when I threw 90 PL at william...? Because I wouldn't be there omg.


----------



## Bonedagger

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Any more detailed thoughts on the proposal, Bonedagger? *




I'm to tired right now. But I just added something in my prior post that explains why I'm for it.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena, 

I am glad that you like my proposal and accepted it.  It should increase everyone's fun and decrease everyone's work.  It will also allow me to do such things as eat without being in front of the computer.

Let's also try to moderate our posting.

William

The Forsaken One:

A lot of us did not have all actions considered. So, don't feel bad.


----------



## Maudlin

Um, hi guys.

I missed it too, entirely. Nothing yet when I went to bed, and this morning it was over already. 

That was kinda anticlimactic  

Unless it inconveniences anyone, do you think we might start the turns one or two hours earlier? I have to get up kind of early, so I usually can only stay around until about 19:00 EST (=1 am my time).

Now I'm off to read that monstrosity


----------



## Black Omega

I'm for anything that changes the turns from a frantic few hour sprint into something a little slower paced. I mean., I step out for a date and turn one has not even started yet.  I come back and it's already over.  A little discouraging.  

As it stands I'm going to be out with friends Friday and Saturday night so I might miss those turns also.  Is there a wayto appoint someone else to act in your stead when needed?

Thanks.


----------



## Black Omega

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *The Forsaken One:
> 
> A lot of us did not have all actions considered. So, don't feel bad. *



Edited because I posted before I had done more than skim the thread.  Disregard.


----------



## Bonedagger

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Um, hi guys.
> 
> I missed it too, entirely. Nothing yet when I went to bed, and this morning it was over already.
> 
> That was kinda anticlimactic
> 
> Unless it inconveniences anyone, do you think we might start the turns one or two hours earlier? I have to get up kind of early, so I usually can only stay around until about 19:00 EST (=1 am my time).
> 
> Now I'm off to read that monstrosity  *




Sounds good. Guess it would be something near 21:00. opposed to the 23:00 we start now (where I live).


----------



## William Ronald

One thing I did was to e-mail some actions to Edena and work with my allies. Maybe just let Edena know about basic strategies and tactics.

Keep it short though.  Edena is working hard on this thread, so if we can make it easier on  him, I am for it.  (Filling in for Edena as a moderator meant answering a ton of e-mails.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*IMPORTANT.*

If you call a turn every 24 hours. Let's say this. I'M OUT OF THIS IR because each time you start a turn I'm asleep and when I wake up it's long over. WE CAN'T EVEN POST EVEN IF WE WOULD WANT TO. THIS IS REDICULOUS.
We need time to post we can't do anything just because of the time zone.....
We had some grand plans for turn 1 and me kalanyr and festy couldn't do 1 thing because they we're at school and I'm in bed. Get's the fun out for all of us when we see that not me atacked the rain forest but festy and you got it wrong that way... Festy attacked it not me. I attack Sterich and Yeomanry and I mailed it because I wouldn't be here but noooooooooo I just get whacked by a few guys and almost lose Joltens? RIIIIGHHHHHHTT while I'm attacking the same ground with kalanyr and festy with about 150 PL intotal? You tell me he would still have killed the joltens guys what a BUNCH OF CRAP. THis really annoyes me, even more because I forswaw this and MAILED IT and it justs get ignored adn what we tell we are gonna do you get wrong and aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh. This just sucks.
I would at least like the faults made corrected and a change to have done something and not let us get the shaft because the timezones we live in THANK YOU  VERY MUCH.

This would be that Festy KILL ALL THE ARMIDIO except that what belongs to him with 30+ PL. And he starts helping Zindia OFFCOURSE.
I mailed and you ignored it in the news poststhat I attack Yeomanry and Sterich with ALL OUT FORCE and william beat all that and just conquered my humanoid nations and giants...? RIGHT....... So i hope you correct some of this because this was really really really a bad thing to read and see whe just got heavily screwed and shafted.

And it would seem to me if they we're also attacking em and kalanyr they would be caught right out in the open where they would be completely THralled and devastated by my Spelljammers and Swarm and Kalanyrs forces. THey were attacking themselves so no entrenched guys but just nice in the open field righ to the slaughter. I hope you can correct that little mishap in our mountains.


(I don't kill enemies if I can but just enthrall them to add their strengh and knewledge to my own).


----------



## The Forsaken One

Pfwieuw, that steam just needed to be vented. I'm reasonable again now


----------



## Maudlin

Hey, whoa, relax, Forsaken.

Your post above mentions the facts that the entire turn was over in about 5-6 hours (averaging about a post every 1.5 minutes).

That means Edena has to work *fast*. Real fast. Also, he's got literally hundreds upon hundreds of emails to consider. I would be personally offended if he didn't miss one or two 

I can understand you're a little frustrated, but I have to say your post was quite disrespectful towards Edena. Personally, I got a great kick out of reading what happened. Wasn't always 110% accurate, but it sure was fun 

--------------------------

THE SCENE: A carriage of human bones, rolling along the banks of a river, drawn by a dozen Nightmares.

PAN TO INSIDE

The giant skull that is Acererak turns to Iuz forlornly. "I could have been a contender! I coulda been somebody, instead of a bum which is what I am. But I'm gonna be there for the next one!"


----------



## Kalanyr

While Forsaken may have got a little worked up I feel a bit jipped I had no chance to defend myself or do anything at all. I leave home at 7:30 for school get back at 4ish and its over. This will continue for turn 2 as well. Turn 3 I can be pretty much usless again as I work the middle 4 hours of it. Turn 4(Sunday) I can actually do something if  I haven't been eradicated first! Making it 400 posts won't help it will just make people post faster, if it goes to 2 200 post threads put in a 2-3 Hour break between so we all get a go at this please.


----------



## Maudlin

Ya know, if it is that much of an awkward time for everyone, maybe we could come to a consensus... 

If Edena is open to it, you could all send me the times when it WOULD be possible for you to attend (even if it is only for an hour, to make sure you get your actions in). I'm sure it is possible to find common ground.

---------------------------------------------

On an entirely different matter, ie the Black Brotherhood. As I understood it, they were a bunch of Tharizdun worshippers who had infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood and were therefore rather adversarial towards them... 

Even if they were secret, sending official missives to a bunch of nations in the SB's name will tend to ruin that. He's called the Father of Obedience for a reason, not the Father of Being Quite Relaxed About People Usurping His Authority  What that means is that unless the Black Brotherhood comes forward immediately and pledges undying loyalty to Korenth Zan, he's gonna get all Jackie Chan on yo ass.

That being said, if I'm going to have difficulties posting, and we can come to an arrangement, I don't have any objections to letting Rhialto run the SB if I'm not here.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Oh hoh, suprising had to be away, and be have had our first war already. Do you still miss me to join, or should I just stay reader and give my lands for someone else to play with?

Ok, now I read the tread, and it doesn't look that bad. While I am away would William mind playing my people?

(I am away for weekend too).


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena is doing his best to keep up and I respect that. But we did 2 things and 2 small things in the whole turn like attac sterich and yeomanry and after MCed or destroyed it return to the mountains for me and for Festy he would just take the armodio and help out at Zindia. And that didn't get through or got misinterpreted. Makes me grudge a little........

Like I said I'm sure he's very busy and I'm glad he is with it but it shouldn't be a excuse why the actions of 2 players go wrong or not at all while tey are being attacked and just get whacked while they we're actually also supposed to attack the one that attacked them. If you get my drift  We lost territory and PL for nothing and because somone misinterpreted or didn't interpret our actions at all.

Everyone want's a say and expecially when they are attacked, Edena acted like we did nothing in the turn and let us just get hit by williams.. 14 PL or something? A lark.....

But well hope Edena fixes it else it's just some $&*)@(!$*_)!@$*@ which is just not really amusing.

in europe we start now at 21:00 which is great instead of in the middle of the night indeed. Perfect change for my part which should resolve alot of problems concerning absenty.
I really thing me kalanyr and festy should have a say in what happened and not just get shafted because we are at shcool or in bed. 160 PL there at that place should have eaten william's forces no way he would get away with destroying 18 PL of kalanyr while I've got 102 PL in that mountain range and Festy another 20 at the east side to defend. Adn WIlliam get's through with 20 PL or how much was it? and he destroys as much as he send against a 8 times larger force dug in. ALl Kalanyrs Forces were below ground and edena knows why so he can't even has lost anything except land and that only if we wouldn't have been there which we were.
And How did Alyx beat 30 PL from Festy in the armidio....? he was also attacking kas adn Turrosh fleet ect. I'd like some answers on this one and Especially since it was festy attacking th rain forest and not me as I mailed.

I really really want those battles in the armidio and around our mountain range clarified and this time with the actions we mailed you. We just cannot grasp this.

That's my say... but Edena rules on everything so I'll jsut wait what he has to say about it.

(OT: Each time I type edena I think it's a SHE really strange and confusing hehe guess I'm just another sexually frustrated asolescent )

And Maudlin it was great stuff to read except for the fact when we jsut got whacked when we weren't even defending but just standing there and get killed. The mountain and the fleet sinking where great! I laughed my ass off when I read about the mountain, like: **OOPS I MISSED** With a mountain hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Maudlin

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I laughed my ass off when I read about the mountain, like: **OOPS I MISSED** With a mountain hahahahahahahahahahahahaha *




I agree, that has to be the mother of all Exotic Weapon Proficiencies  

I can understand why you'd feel slighted, but hey, it's possible Edena will still take it into account, and you didn't lose THAT much. Consider the tactical advantage of knowing exactly where your opponent is before attacking...

Also, that 1-2h earlier thing was just a proposal, hasn't been accepted yet as far as I know. Has to be convenient for everyone else too


----------



## zouron

phew! this was exactly why I decided against NOT joining the IR this time, had the same problem in the first two (they were just worse) considering the game run's from like 1am to 7am doesn't give european much chance, same thing last war.

Edena not to insult you or anything, but really let european people (and others in bad time zones!) whom tell you prehand that they are, email you with their entire turn doing between each turn, so they have a chance to follow up with it. If you don't well... it make a pretty exclusive game then. Perhaps also make some kind of reasonable preliminary action for them until they have catched up, so they don't get overrunned.
or if email is not possible, let them post one post saying what they do for the turn after you said closed (you post the list of people that can make a single post, of course this has to be done before the next starts).

I read over the turn and I found it VERY! confusing, not being that well knowledge in greyhawk or having a extreme time to devote to IR I found that things were very confusing and very hard to find out what happened to whom, even more so I had absolutely no idea who was on festy hill (man I love that trick gotta remember it!). Also found it very odd vecna didn't retreat earlier seemed like it was said he did like a million times heh.

Personally had Zouron the IR veteran been there, he would have found some overpopulated area and started to spread the undead plague (hey I did invent this and it is magic so it is good to go in both worlds ) to the population, and to the sea and to the animals hehe, animated some powerful undeads and continued on spreading the plague and such  ohh and of course sacrifies some silly undeads to advance towards 10th and 11th level magic  aka no tech advance only magic and undead hehe, yip he did turn evil in the end corrupted by magic, power and the sweet swhispering words of the dead that walks.

finally gee let's all give a big hand, it seems people rather wanna deal with vecna then kas umm.... okay we let Vecna kill (or attempt as the case was) the only one that saved the world from total domination by Vecna, and help out Vecna??? umm sir mister Dead can you take this order please, one world of people willing to give up their tickets to the afterlife.
Personally I thought Kas was a gonner earlier well except his undead forces (hey did you really try to drown the undeadas well!? Hello they are sorta out of breath already!). 
Because he undead are dead does not mean they cannot rise again, animate dead forexample just requires a mostly intact corpse or skeleton (or corpse with a true anatomy for zombies). and Create Undead spell just needs a corpse.. a slain zombie is a corpse so 

Ohh and again I really really liked the mountain missile, nuclear missile... dark age style!
*boy: mummy! I think the sky is falling
*mother: no darling the sky isn't falling.
*father: just a Mountain being tossed at us!


----------



## Kalanyr

Not that much? I lost PL 18 in this, to a PL 20 force even with all my allies around! Thats a dang lot to me for some reason.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I think I mentioned that we summon planars from Gehenna, Shadow Plane, Negative Energy Plane and create undead? And Maudlin could you extend black color on the map to Dyvvers and Wild Coast?


----------



## Maudlin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Edena, I think I mentioned that we summon planars from Gehenna, Shadow Plane, Negative Energy Plane and create undead? And Maudlin could you extend black color on the map to Dyvvers and Wild Coast? *




I wondered about that... You can summon 3 planar groups AND mass-summon undead? Thought it was an either/or thing, I'll have to start bringing in some more then 

And I'm not sure what to do with the map.. I've done a couple of the adjustments (including yours) already, but I'd have to hear from Edena with the official word before I post the new version.

Edit - Stupid thing has been deleted


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well we have plenty of slaves, especially after recent conquerings, we can offer their souls to the planars along with technology and a chance to wreak serious havoc and prey upon the living! And we are very strong magically, we have remmants of Netheril, so we can raise many undead, there should be many bodies in the region!


----------



## Creamsteak

I am curious to who attacked the Gnarley... They were in the Lortmills by the beginning of turn 1 I thought... They were supposed to be training with rifles.

Thats my only problem... otherwise I messed up where I did, and I won where I did... and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Darkness

Regarding the time zone: I see Forsaken One's point.

I'm in Europe, too, and spent most of the night struggling in the first turn of the IR. I went to bed at 5 AM or so and had to be awake again a bit before 8 AM - three hours later.  When I went to bed, the thread was at something like 130-150 posts. *shrug* It isn't a problem for me to subsist on three hours of sleep a night (and possibly another one or two in the afternoon); rather, this is only _slightly_ more extreme than my usual schedule anyway!  However, should the IR last for months rather than days or weeks, I just won't be able to keep up with it.

I'm also aware of other Europeans who couldn't participate (e.g., Zelda).

However, there's not much to be done about this, I fear, since our American friends have tight schedules as well and, Edena being American, these are the schedules we have to work in.

My solution for my fellow Europeans: E-mail Edena before the turn with the orders you'd like to have carried out. Also, give the command of your forces to another player you trust (like I did). This way, you'll be able to participate no matter _when_ the IR happens!


----------



## Mr. Draco

speaking of time problems.  It looks like i'll be sitting out for turn 2 & turn 3 & turn 4.  I'm going to be so incredibly busy, its not even funny.  And about the 2 hour earlier start, thats even worse for me.  It already starts at 2pm my time (i get back from school about 5pm normally).  two hours earlier would probably mean that when i get back, the turn is over


----------



## Darkness

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *speaking of time problems.  It looks like i'll be sitting out for turn 2 & turn 3 & turn 4.  I'm going to be so incredibly busy, its not even funny.  And about the 2 hour earlier start, thats even worse for me.  It already starts at 2pm my time (i get back from school about 5pm normally).  two hours earlier would probably mean that when i get back, the turn is over  *



I can't say that my faction likes Kas [], but playing without him would be quite unfunny. Edena, is it really necessary to start two hours early?

Draco, maybe someone else can run your faction until you get there?


----------



## Mr. Draco

yeah, serpenteye will probably end up taking over my legions  that i controlled personally.  At least until i can get to the IR thread.


----------



## Maudlin

It was just a suggestion, 23h is quite reasonable for me (don't know about the other europeans), as long as it doesn't start too late 

I would suggest (if we're going to have two halves to a turn) to stagger them so turns are divided equally, but that would kill Edena dead, I'm afraid.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I ask for starting 2nd turn 4 hours earlier than last one.


----------



## dagger

Okay, Okay....I'm coming clean. 


I lobbed the mountain, but it wasnt supposed to do what it did, honest!


I didnt realize the dwarves wouldnt be able to do even half of what I wanted, heck, im supprised they even did it. But of course, Edena added in a little something extra...... 

I felt bad last night though after reading Edenas post.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

By the way Turrosh Mak, you are dead, almost.


----------



## kaboom

When is turn 2 starting? 

Why does the dark union still have 110 PL?


----------



## Serpenteye

Kaboom: I don't think the power levels have been adjusted yet. The union might not loose very many ppts anyway since we made some major conquests. 
Btw. Edena. I thought we conquered Nyrond (all but the exterme north anyway)

I think Edena wrote that turn 2 started at 1700 eastern US time.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

JohnBrown did you ignore my email on purpose?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Lord Melkor*

No, just was tired last night when it arrived.  Besides I am preparing a fairly lengthy (and hopefully funny) IC response.

Suggestion to Everyone -- How would you feel about a "Diplomacy" style turn based situation it might work something like this:

Everyone emails Edena with there specific moves for the turn (I am spending X points on Industrialization, moving X PL of armies here,etc.).  When I say specific, I mean pretty specific, such as "I am moving 20 PL worth of troops to Greyhawk through the Kevellond League territory, skirting the Nyr Dyv and avoiding as much as the population as possible as to not seem hostile to William", etc.

Once Edena has collected all of them, he reads them, rules on the actions, and posts the results

All of us are allowed to 3 posts to adjust to the "events of the battlefield", but we can't completely undo a emailed statement. For example, we could call off an attack, but not pretend that the forces didn't mass on the border (something I did a lot last night).  

People can then make additional posts to role-play, joke, have a good time, etc.

Repeat process.

This would slow things down, allow time for people to clarify things with Edena, build alliances, etc.  I also think it would help to emphasize role-play, since it wouldn't be such a sprint to try to cram message after message.

Anyway, just a thought.  Again I did have a good time last night.

John


----------



## The Forsaken One

Darkness we (Kalanyr + Festy Dog + Me) Emailed our actions but we just got ignored for about 99% and the part he did carry out was done by the wrong person with the wrong amount of PL so that wasn't really a succes.....

And if we keep starting at the last time I'm out.... Sorry but then I can just sit here each morning read what happend how I got bashed again and my troops just got killed and didn'e even fight back last night when 141 PL stood there and got owned by 20-30 PL who lost almost nothing.... I made me feel really sad when I read that... such nonsense. So I was really really excited to be in this IR and spent alot of time mailing and planning but it all seems to go to hell because we start at 23:00 here while I have to get out of bed at 6:45. So If we start 2 hours earlier I can participate for the first 3 hours which should do really really fine. But as it goes now me Kalanyr and Festy can't participate no matter how much we want. School and School for them and Sleep for me (Europeans of 18 who have to go to university have this problem ). So if we could start the 2 hours earlier would be great. I really really like to participate and I'm honored I can but to see it all go awry because of the time... You get my drift so I and hopefully some other will feel the same way.


----------



## Maudlin

Since it'll be another 24 hours 'till the next turn starts, I might as well post this...

It's the very unofficial map at the end of turn one, going *only* by the updated list, which wasn't final to begin with. I haven't even talked to Edena about it yet, so take it for what it's worth 

http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/new/map.html

You're welcome to mail me if stuff is left out, the closer it matches reality, the less work for Edena.


----------



## The Forsaken One

HAHAHAHAHHA DAT GAT HAHAHAHHAHA GEWOON EEN GAT HEEFT IE GEMAAKT HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH GGGGGGGOOOOOOOOO MAUDLIN!!!!!!!!
Hahahahah echt geweldig, heel gaaf dat gat


----------



## Serpenteye

*Maudlin and Edena*

I'm pretty sure the Dark Union of Oerth conquered almost all of Nyrond. According to Edena's posts we took all the cities of the nation. If any part of Nyrond is not yet conquered it would be a thin slice of land in the north. 

I like the crater. LOL


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

This is a preliminary posting of the Lists for Turn 2.  It is as accurate as I could make it.  I consider it done.  If you REALLY THINK there is something wrong with what you see, e-mail me.

  Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 2

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 1

  1st Month of the IR 

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Wealsun (Common) 
  Berrytime (Olven) 
  Fox (Nomads) 

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
  FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (INTACT) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 34  
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 8  
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 24
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 27)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  BONEDAGGER 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 100, Current PL 80

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD), PL 0

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 1
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 23

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (INTACT) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Wild Coast (LOST TO MELKOR)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 24
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Empire of the Sahuagin (In the Solnor Ocean - Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every type, evil) PL 20

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 11
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 10
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
   - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 30

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5
  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 988

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL  25
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 30

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 13

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 17, Current PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Eastern League) 

  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 1
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Iron League) 

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 28
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 9
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 6
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 21
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 7
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 3

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 19
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 19
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 17
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) (INTACT) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 14

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
   Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 19
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL PL 6

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 32
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 70
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  Undead (undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  CONQUESTS BY LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  - Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) PL 7

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Empire of the Sahuagin (In the Solnor Ocean - Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every type, evil) PL 20


  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 11
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (DEVASTATED) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 10
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS BY SERPENTEYE

   - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
   - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, alignment unknown but thought good) (DEAD) PL 0
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 29
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 44
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 34)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 7
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race

  Plunder from the City of the Gods (Assorted high technological items) PL 2

  Valkys, refer to the Planar Arms Race below for your additional points from Planars

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 24

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 4
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

   - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (DEVASTATED) (S) Current PL 4
  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) (DEVASTATED) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 1

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 35

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 112 + 7 from publicly known Race results (not including the Magical Arms Race)
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 88 + 2 
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 67 + 7 from known Race results below
  BONEDAGGER (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 7 
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 53 + 7
  DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 43 + 4
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Good Undead, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 112 + 7
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 111 + 7
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 89 + 7
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils)  Somewhere around 1,000
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 99 + 7
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 39 + 7
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 83 + 6
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 137 + 7
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 80 + 7
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 92 + 5
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 73 + 6
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 + 2
  SERPENTEYE (Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 111 + 7
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 63 + 5
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 80 + 7
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 106
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 28 + 5
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 104 + 7
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 50 + 3

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 3
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 3
Bonedagger 3
Creamsteak 3
Dagger 0 
Darkness 3
Mr Draco 3
Festy Dog 3
Forrester 3
Forsaken One 3
GnomeWorks 3
John Brown 3
Kaboom 3
Kalanyr 3
Maudlin 2
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 3
Sollir Furryfoot 3
Turrosh Mak 3
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 3
William Ronald 3
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

ou wanted the names of those I was sharing tech with
on turn 1. I thought you knew them, but since not,
here's the list again:

Alyx 4
Anabstercorian 1
Black Omega 4
Bonedagger 4
Creamsteak 4
Dagger 4
Darkness 4
Mr Draco 4
Festy Dog 4
Forrester 4
Forsaken One 4
GnomeWorks 4
John Brown 3
Kaboom 4
Kalanyr 4
Maudlin 3
Lord Melkor (Talos) 4
Rhialto 2
Serpenteye 4
Sollir Furryfoot 2
Turrosh Mak 4
Uvenelei 4
Valkys 2
William Ronald 4
Zelda 4

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx  (secret)
Anabstercorian  (secret)
Black Omega  (secret)
Bonedagger  (secret)
Creamsteak  (secret)
Dagger  (secret)
Darkness  (secret)
Mr Draco  (secret)
Festy Dog  (secret)
Forrester  (secret)
Forsaken One  (secret)
GnomeWorks  (secret)
John Brown  (secret)
Kaboom  (secret)
Kalanyr  (secret)
Maudlin  (secret)
Lord Melkor (Talos)  (secret)
Rhialto  (secret)
Serpenteye  (secret)
Sollir Furryfoot (secret)
Turrosh Mak  (secret)
Uvenelei  (secret)
Valkys  (secret)
William Ronald  (secret)
Zelda  (secret)

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 1 (evil undead)
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 1 (evil undead)
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 1 (good undead)
Mr Draco 1 (evil undead)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 1 (evil undead)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 1 (evil undead)
Kaboom 1 (good undead)
Kalanyr 1 (evil undead)
Maudlin 1 (evil undead)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1 (evil undead)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 1 (evil undead)
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 1
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1511
Anabstercorian 1501
Black Omega 1501
Bonedagger 1501
Creamsteak 1501
Dagger 1501
Darkness 1501 
Mr Draco 1501 
Festy Dog 1501
Forrester 2100
Forsaken One 1501 
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1501
John Brown 1511
Kaboom 1519
Kalanyr 1501 
Maudlin 1511
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1501
Rhialto 1501 
Serpenteye 1501 
Sollir Furryfoot 1501 
Turrosh Mak 1501
Uvenelei 1517.6
Valkys 1501
William Ronald 1501 
Zelda 1501


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One, Festy Dog, please pardon any mistakes I made in Turn 1 concerning your actions.

  And please remember that old saying:  Don't get mad, get even.

  Your foe, the Kevellond League, is beset.

  They are facing the Shade Army, several million strong, on their eastern frontier.
  They are facing Iuz, with his great hosts, across their northern frontier.
  And didn't anyone notice the drow simply disappeared, and did not fight?   Hmmm ... which means the drow are untouched, and unscathed, in all likelihood.

  Not to mention the illithid, scro, and neogi fleets in Greyspace, which are now positioned to strike at the Kevellond League from above.

  It isn't looking good for the Kevellond League, not at all ...

  Remember another old saying:  Revenge, is mine.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And yes, Nyrond has fallen.

  The Dark Union is a lot bigger now.

  It holds Adri Forest, the County of Urnst, Almor, and most of mighty Nyrond.
  It still does not hold the Flinty Hills or Garrel Enkdal, for the Seldanoran Army, the Swanmays and their hosts, the good giants, and the remaining Nyrondese forces have fought them to a standstill.

  Things look grim for them, however, for Kas and his remaining forces, over 1.5 million strong, are sitting in Nyrond, quite capable of striking northward.

  And a new power, the Sahuagin Empire, has emerged in the Solnor Ocean and formally allied (not joined) the Dark Union, with a Power Level of 20.
  Something that the forces of good did not expect, and did not want, and did not need, right now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A note:  

  The forces of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, Lyrn, and Ishtarland are finally arriving in the Baklunish Confederation.
  By the hundreds of thousands, they are coming, along with their genie allies.

  However, the greater part of their forces are still on the march, and still far to the west of the Baklunish.
  They will take another Turn to arrive.

  The forces of Orcreich and Esmerin are fully arrived, and deployed, along with most of the force sent overland by the Celestial Imperium.


----------



## Serpenteye

*A question*

Does my and Mr Draco's armsraces stack when out total powerlevel is calculated?
--
I thank you most humbly for the Sahaguin. With the Union navies rotting on the bottom of the sea we could need some naval power.


----------



## Bonedagger

If hell is a state of mind I would wonder what Greyhawk would be considered right now?


----------



## Kalanyr

About the 234th layer of the Abyss I guess. Hell just isn't chaotic enough.


----------



## Maudlin

The map current for Turn 1 is up at its normal location... Indeed the Evil Empire has gotten quite a lot bigger than I had it 

Also, the crater was apparently not to be reconciled with the scale of the map, so I had to remove it. *pout* It was an actual meteor crater from Arizona somewhere, even


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shadow Empire was supposed to be very powerful, but our level isn`t among the highest. Could you add the following NPC`s and add their power level to those of mine:

Shadowlord Baelros, Demon Lord of The Shadow, pl 2
Shadowlord Rhamagaum, mighty spellcaster and Shade lich, pl 2 
Shadowlady Ahlissa, Shade, Drow, female, very high level enchantress and rogue, pl 2
Shadowlord Waganard, powerful lich, pl 2
Shadowlord Azorgax, King of Shadow Dragons, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon and sorcecer, pl 2
Shadowlord Sauros, Shade Mind Flayer, very high level psion and assasin, pl 2
Shadowlord Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince of Netherese and Archpriest of Shade, very high level spellcaster, divine and arcane, pl 2( his stats in LOD are from 40 years before).


----------



## Bonedagger

I will be leaving the game after round 3. I don't have the time anymore. Didn't predict this and feel bad about it.

This does not mean that Vecna will be leaving as well though  (You wont get rid of him that easy  )

My apologies to you Edena, you are doing a great job by the way.

-Bonedagger


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(unhappy look)

  It would seem I have erred.
  And now, both Bonedagger and John Brown speak of quitting.

  I request you both stay, although I am most certainly going to rule that Vecna cannot again attempt that stunt, and this attempt failed:  I did not anticipate that it would cause this kind of reaction.
  Vecna has not succeeded in his effort to take control of Iuz.

  - - -

  I have worked too hard, and everyone else has worked too hard, for the IR to be wrecked in this way.
  I request you both stay, and continue the IR.

  If I cannot convince you to stay, then I need someone to play Vecna, and I need someone to play Iuz and the Empire of Iuz.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bonedagger

I'll continue to play Vecna for now. But I will be in need of time next week. I'm glad if your decision have made JohnBrown come back but that doesn't have anything to do with my wanting to leave. Though it did help. No bad feelings. It's hard playing Vecna


----------



## JohnBrown

*Just for the record....*

1. I have decided to stay and play

2.  I did not get mad, jump up and down and cry until I got my way.  If anything it was quite the opposite.  Bonedagger had a brilliant plan and it worked.  He had Iuz dead to rights and Edena ruled accordingly.  I simply stated that with no Iuz, there would be no IBKSC.  Rary, Ket, or Stonehold simply wouldn't have the power to hold an empire together under the current conditions.  The Empire would fall apart and the indvidual pieces would be easy pickings for anyone who wanted them.  That meant that there really wasn't any point for me to be involved anymore (or at least that's how I would of ruled events if I was Edena).

I state all of this because I HATE it when people start crying cause things don't go their way (The olympics this year has been painful because of it -- between Canada, Russia, The U.S. and South Korea, I don't know whos been worse).  I would not want to give anyone that I am a sore losser.

At any rate, Edena has reversed his desicion, and asked me to stay.  So I am staying.


----------



## Bonedagger

Hi guys.

It is hard playing Vecna. It's hard playing the guy who is so insanely powerfull as Vecna that he alone can decide who stays and who goes. I tried to make rules for myself. 'Don't kill other players PCs'. I tried to come up with an solution where I only would dominate a character- even only for a short time (Edenas idea). But it just wasn't enough. I don't want to be the judge who for some obscure reason chose to kick another player out- And the player has no choise about it. 

The first plan was to confront Kas with Iuz in best 'now you see what it's like being betrayed by those you trust ' style and then kill him. And the domination trick was also the reason I didn't mind about people getting powerfull  

I have learned a lesson about this. No matter what. Don't ever play a game where you have this power over the people you play with. It's no fun.

Having testplayed the rules I have a suggestion for a change. Remove 10th level magic altogether. Exeption: If people still want to you can still research but only for one effect. e.g. Being able to change the clima of a county or enchanting your people with extraordinary abilitys. It is, as now, to powerfull to be any fun. 

I have found a solution with Vecna so that he doesn't have to play paranoid god anymore. Oh yes. And I know I have other reasons for not playing because I'm running low on time. But if I really would I could still find the time to play him. The true reason is above. It's no fun seeing other people quit because you made it hopeless for them (Well. It feelt like it was what happend and that's what counts).

I love the idea about this game though and people seems to have a lot of fun. I assume no one will see this as a defeat to the game. It will only become more fun not having to worry about that player that can kick them out. That power should be left only to Edena. If I have been a bit slow to react about this it is only because I haven't sleept this night.

-Now what?

Vecna will now leave this world having experienced it's chaos and felt himself loosing control. He will probably return when he has assembled the power to face all of these new foes 

Feel free to comment.

-Bonedagger


----------



## Turrosh Mak

so are you leaving the thread permanetly?  

If so, I'm sorry to see you go


----------



## Bonedagger

Leaving? Nahh I'll still be around (Maybe making a comment now and then). Vecna was just a bad idea.


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm sorry to see you go (even if only as an active player). I liked your portrayal of the Uber-Lich, Good luck in all you do.


----------



## Serpenteye

Stay and play. (I haven't had any sleep tonight either, I'm so tired I can't express myself properly. It's hard to keep this pace for long. I guess I know how you feel in that regard.) Err.. I.. eh, never mind.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Bonedagger*

I don't know how to say this any better....

You did nothing wrong.  Your idea was good.  As I have emailed Edena and you a couple of times, I was not mad.  Suprised, yes, but not mad. 

I was not pulling out because I was mad.  I was not pulling out because I felt I was being treated unfairly.  I was pulling out because I had lost -- fair and square to you.

Logically, Vecna would not have let Iuz live.  Oh, he might have used him as a puppet for a while, but in the end Vecna would of killed him (Vecna and Iuz hate each other).   Iuz's death would of meant the death of the IBKSC.  This is a perfectly acceptable turn of events.  There was nothing wrong with your actions or Edena's ruling on them.

John


----------



## Bonedagger

Hey guys. I didn't do this to cause a big scene. I just feel it was the right thing to do. Calm down and remember that I was only one out of 24 players. As Vecna I felt more as a NPC than a player because of the power (Argh. I told why above). And it will become even more difficult to play him now when I don't have so much time. Get on with the game . This doesn't mean I don't like you 

-Bonedagger


----------



## JohnBrown

*Me too.....*

Everyone, 

I would also like to apologize for bring this thread to a screeching halt.  If anything, my goal was the opposite.  

Edena, you have worked very hard on all of this and I have seemed to mess it up. For that I am sorry.  

Anyway, assuming everyone still wants too, I would like to continue with the IR.

Again, to everyone I am sorry,

John


----------



## Bonedagger

> _posted by JohnBrown_
> Logically, Vecna would not have let Iuz live. Oh, he might have used him as a puppet for a while, but in the end Vecna would of killed him (Vecna and Iuz hate each other).



Ahh. I didn't knew that I just planned on making Greyhawk an outpost of hell, Becoming a god (Gotta have ambitions) and turn all I had under my control into my demonlords of this world


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh hell no*

You're not taking away my 10th level magic!  No way in heck!  You're VECNA, God of Secrets.  Don't be so bloody afraid of your power, man!  Obliterate our armies, shatter the spines of our nations, just leave our characters standing!  Kick up the gas, man!  Go wild, have fun, don't be afraid of change!


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*2 down...*

Well another month (or so) has passed on oreth...

Chat rooms open!
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html


----------



## Creamsteak

Another month...

4 days... I expect to see some well formulated plans hammered out on every side of oerth.

Most Scary Event: The raids on the City of the Gods

Biggest Surprise: The Robots

Longest Battle: All of em'

Most Busy: Taxi's...

Most Explosive: The Robots...

Most Bomberman: Gnomeworks new stuff...

Most Evil: Abstercorrian

Most Big: The Big Purple blotchy thing... who I share the most borders with now...

Most Friendly Evil Guy: Iuz

Most Mean Good Guy: Me 

This Turn's Winner: Abstercorrian (I know I have that spelled wrong...)

Next Turn's Most Likely Winner: Hmm.... Forrester?


----------



## Kalanyr

My Votes

Most Scary Event: The raids on the City of the Gods

Biggest Surprise: The Robots *(Stupid Robots!)*

Longest Battle: All of em' 

Most Busy: Taxi's... *(Heh I'd say the Solistarim Researchers)*

Most Explosive: The Robots...*(They didn't blow up, I'd say the Spelljammers)*

Most Bomberman: Gnomeworks new stuff...*(Yep)*

Most Evil: Abstercorrian*(Agreed)*

Most Big: The Big Purple blotchy thing... who I share the most borders with now... *(Yep)*

Most Friendly Evil Guy: Iuz *( I Vote me I sent millions of Gold Pieces of Jewellery to you ungratefull goody goodies and I don't even get this)*

Most Mean Good Guy: Me *(Yep)* 

This Turn's Winner: Abstercorrian (I know I have that spelled wrong...) *(Squid Boy? Nah, I'd Say Forrester)*

Next Turn's Most Likely Winner: Hmm.... Forrester? *(Probably)*


----------



## Forrester

I nominate "'Enlightened' kender-kissing ideals" for the best line of Turn 2. That was just good. (Was that Melkor?)

Other nominations?


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *I nominate "'Enlightened' kender-kissing ideals" for the best line of Turn 2. That was just good. (Was that Melkor?)
> 
> Other nominations? *




I said that, you elfloving kender-concubine  

-- 

Most Scary Event: The raids on the City of the Gods (The Shadow Poison)

Biggest Surprise: The Robots (Forrester)

Longest Battle: All of em' 

Most Busy: Taxi's... (me, posting too much)

Most Explosive: The Robots... 

Most Bomberman: Gnomeworks new stuff... 

Most Evil: Abstercorrian (Vecna's plot to dominate Iuz)

Most Big: The Big Purple blotchy thing... who I share the most borders with now... (One of the western powers, the Cresent something)

Most Friendly Evil Guy: Iuz (yes)

Most Mean Good Guy: Me (ok)

This Turn's Winner: Abstercorrian (I conquered stuff)

Next Turn's Most Likely Winner: Hmm.... Forrester? (probably)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Negotiations.*

Anyone into the mess around the hellfurnaces and crystalmists interested in a truce...? Personally we're into a bit of peace hehe. 2 turns of massive war have taken quite a toll on us but even more on you since your going down with like 4 to 1 we thought you might be interested as well. We have been very busy with some creative little subterranian plan but if you keep attacking we'll be forced to pull out the full power option our bag of tricks has to offer.
We'd like to recover and reorganise for 1 round and exchange some PoW or goodies and for trust mayB even Tech for 1 round.

Peace and quite would be nice but if you guys still want a fight you can have the full force we have to offer this time.


----------



## kaboom

Gnome, can my citadels and spelljammers be refitted
 at the lortmills?


----------



## William Ronald

*Truce*

Hello, the Forsaken One:

I have been discussing the issue with Kalanyr.   I have also sent a few e-mails the way of my allies.  I believe a truce, and possibly a lasting peace is possible.  If all of us desire it.

Based on the information I received from other sources, I decided to strike first.  Perhaps you would have done so given the same type of information.  

I urge my allies to discuss this issue with me.  You have my e-mail and other ways to contact me.

I thought the mountains would be easier to deal with based on the information from the previous turn.  Oh well, now I know better.  (Maybe the Crystalmists and Hellfurnaces are harder to cross than the Alps.  At least my guys didn't  have to worry about elephants.)

I suspect Forrester will be the big winner this turn.  I think I managed to hold my own fairly well, considering the circumstances.  Thanks to my valiant allies.

Kaboom. I can't speak for Gnomeworks.  However, I did offer you a village sized embassy grounds where you are more than welcome to do repairs.  I will e-mail him for you.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'm the winner?  Cool!*

I dunno how that happened, but it's fine with me!


----------



## Alyx

Hello there, fellow friends and deadly enemies alike;

I'll be off to Myanmar from the 28th to the 6th, and the chances of me getting near a computer are slim.  I'm also told that the chances of me using such a computer's internet for entertainment is effectivly the same odds that the forces of evil in this IR all lay down their arms next turn and we learn to live in peace.  Read: None.

So, William will be in control of my forces for the duration of my absence.  Please don't take the oppertunity to mash me into very fine pulp, although by all means do beat me up a little, as long as I can return the favour.

Selemat Hari Ini, I'll see ya all later.


----------



## William Ronald

Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One:

I am talking to my allies about truce proposals.  I am waiting for a few proposals to be looked at.  However, I believe a truce for turn 3 is VERY likely and I would like to talk with you about an extensive truce that may lead to permanent peace, if you desire.

I think we proved both sides can take and dish out a good beating. So I have a lot of respect for your capabilities.

Kalanyr, an official thanks for stopping the robots.  Archcleric Hazen, in a friendly overture, sends you 40 barrels of wine which he urges you to share with your allies.  (The best wine Hazen can get his hnds on).  Also, the released prisoners will be given a little food to take home with them.  They might have a long trip back home.  (The Forsaken One, as many of your warriors are formians I guess they will get some sugar. Ants love sugar.)

Based on the information I received from Turrosh Mak, I believed I was going to be attacked first.  Kalanyr has received some of the same information.

I am even willing to consider some sharing of technology.  Also, let us all remember Edena is playing Vecna until further notice.  He will be a lot harder than bonedagger.  (I loved his somewhat laid back approach that had a gentlemanly manner.  He tried hard not to be an 800 pound gorilla on the thread.)


----------



## Creamsteak

To Serpenteyes...

I am still looking over your peace requests... the only thing... well its pretty much the whole thing actually...

Is that your asking for Land for peace, and not offering anything... of course I could state that I was delaying handing over such territory till the end of a turn, or two, or three, or four.

You are asking for 4 different counties... I would be willing to hand them over to you one per turn in the reverse order that you want them... but I still require an offer in exchange, even if it was mithral ore or donations in the Magic Arms Race or Technology Race.

We don't need to fight this round... but you KNOW I'm not afraid to launch insurgencies against you. Afterall... who counterattacked from the Grandwoods and Northern Hollow Highlands. Me.

Lets talk about this. I sent this as an email and I posted it on the Enworld board.


----------



## Serpenteye

*I've made you an offer you can't refuse*


----------



## Creamsteak

Your offer forgot to mention peace treaties... if we are just bartering then your offer may get another look. As far as peace is concerned here is what I say.

The stipulations I am hoping for right now are...

I give up Celadon Forest at the end of turn 3... as long as we are at peace, and you send me something in return (research or rare metals).

I give up Grandwoods at the end of turn 4... as long as we are at peace, and you send me something in return (research or rare metals).

Then we are on fair grounds... how does this sound? It is not a final draft of course, but this is getting very close to a deal.

Oh, by the way, We could include an agreement to attack Vecna in turn three on this if you have those intentions.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir, when you get a chance we should start talking as well... I am being fairly peace-hearted as of right now. That could be subject to change. Plus, if the Purple Blotchy thing signs peace with me...

well you wouldn't want to face MORE of my forces would you?

Looks like I'll be on for a while longer... contact me if you can.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Cream*

The problem with attacking Vecna is that we cannot do it until Vecna attacks someone. And even then we might not get troops to the area before Vecna has ran away. I certainly see no reason why we could not form a universal anti-Vecna alliance, though. It might help tie the nations closer together, uniting against a common enemy.

And I did offer you peace. See your e-mail


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Lists Post for Turn 3 - Completed*

(This version of the List Post is deleted.
  The accurate version is over on the Vital Information about the IR thread.)


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena. I sent you an e-mail before turn 2 where I stated that I spent 24 points on advancing my civilization during turn 2. This has not been included in my powerlevel.

---
Wow! It looks like Kaboom is going to inflict some serious kaboomage in the future. With all this talk about Vecna we've forgot who the real threat is, Vecna is a but a child compared to that power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

That's why I am asking everyone to send me the templates prior to Turn 3.
  I don't want to miss any information like that ever again.

  You get your 24 points.  (Heck, if I gave the Lortmil Technomancy a PL of 50, I can give the Dark Union their 24 points!)
  I will modify the Lists at once.

  My regrets for my mistake.  If everyone sends me neat templates dictating exactly what they are doing in the Arms Races, prior to Turn 3, I doubt I will make that mistake again.
  But it is difficult, when one must read through hundreds of posts looking for that one sentence that states an allocation of points.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

*I love you, man.*

I realize that it's a lot of work. I know I could never do half as well myself as you do. Partly because I don't know enough about DnD in general and partly because I'm quite lazy. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Creamsteak

Serpenteye, I am at school right now, I will send you another letter when I get to check my email. 

Edena... did you just spread out the magical research part for me, because I only anounced magic research in two counties. I also announced certain industialization.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO Maudlin

Shade sent you congratulations, they really liked your cleansing of  Iron League of the weak and soft followers of the light. Wonderful job, your hatred is inspiring!Can we open  embassy in your lands and send your ambassador to Shadow Throne! And we offer help against Torillians, but the time has not come yet to make war with them!

To all allies of The Shade!

We want to make embassies in your lands! And please send ambassadors to our lands. And our ambassadors will gladly share wonderous Shade transformation with everyone who wants to embrace dark purity!

To the enemies of The Shade!

You are lucky! You have been spared the wrath of Shadow! We will follow the truce, we will stop spreading Shadow on neighbouring lands! We will stop when Torillians want to make Oerth their colony! They are the real treat, not Vecna! We are waiting for peace offers and suggest exchanging prisoners!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

TO Maudlin

Shade sent you congratulations, they really liked your cleansing of  Iron League of the weak and soft followers of the light. Wonderful job, your hatred is inspiring!Can we open  embassy in your lands and send your ambassador to Shadow Throne! And we offer help against Torillians, but the time has not come yet to make war with them!

To all allies of The Shade!

We want to make embassies in your lands! And please send ambassadors to our lands. And our ambassadors will gladly share wonderous Shade transformation with everyone who wants to embrace dark purity!

To the enemies of The Shade!

You are lucky! You have been spared the wrath of Shadow! We will follow the truce, we will stop spreading Shadow on neighbouring lands! We will stop when Torillians want to make Oerth their colony! They are the real threat, not Vecna! We are waiting for peace offers and suggest exchanging prisoners!


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The Pomarj will accept the peace treaty with the Underdark Alliance as proposed by william Ronald.
------------------
Melkor, Your Ambassidors are not welcome in our empire. Nor are your preists.  Any Shade found within our nation will be treated in a most unkind fashion.  
If you want to discuss maters of a more permanent peace, I sugest that it be done in a Neutral site.
Also, we have no Shadow POWs.


----------



## William Ronald

Turrosh Mak, I am pleased to see that you agree with the peace treaty with the Underdark Alliance as I have proposed it. Please let Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One know if you are going to share non-military tech with them.

Lord Melkor(Talos):  You showed up and asked everyone to declare war on me.  I only struck the Underdark Alliance based on strong information of an imminent attack.  (Some of the information was correct, some wasn't).  However, I do not believe we have any Church of Shade prisoners.  Also, your pollution is a bit of an offense.  I am willing to discuss peace in a neutral place.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*TO EVERY FACTION*

This is a message from the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth:

The peace conference is going to be held during turn 3 in the city of Chathold in Almor in the Dark Union.  Each delegation will be contacted beforehand and accomadations will be arranged to best suit their individual tastes.  Only the finest quality of food, drinks, furniture, everything really, is used.  We of the Dark Union wish to assist in the negotiations of peace throughout Oerth.  Also, as a measure of peace, we wish to extend a non-agression pact to every faction available, excepting the demon-lich Vecna and whomever choses to ally themselves with that most foul of beings.

Responses are greatly appreciated.  We look forward to a lasting peace where we can eliminate the problems brought up by Vecna and his host.

-Dark Union Messenger Service

*Also with this message, 100 barrels of the finest wine we have is sent to each of the leaders of the respective factions.*


----------



## kaboom

*Peace*

The Sky-Sea League will not attack anyone if you don't attack us.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I don't drink wine*

But I'll be at the peace conference.


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes yes... I'll be there too, with Regina as stated back in turn 2.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'll be there as well


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir you should email me with your proposal for peace.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Creamsteak*

And what is your answer to my offer?


----------



## Black Omega

The Coalition of Light and Shadow will be sending someone as well.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Euhh just 1 little itsie bitsie tiny thing came to mind.... Did anyone think of the fact that Vecna might target the Convention with a Vulcona eruption from beneath the building...? Let's not go into any more creative things he might think of....... With a evil rule he might whipe out like 50% or more of the leaders and let only a few escape.
Anyone thought of this...?


----------



## Kalanyr

Forsaken: Haste + Readied Quickenend Teleport w/o Error : When something bad happens I go home.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Yeah but not all of us got acces to such things  Luckily I just shift out


----------



## Black Omega

It's a valid question.  You know it has to be a very tempting target or Vecna. A chance to cause some serious chaos and destruction.  Hopefully the precautions taken are enough.  If not..well..have those spells ready and hope you are close to someone else making their escape.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC-Kalanyr would just send a Sending or something similar but he wants to see the Fae so he's taking an unnecessary risk. Poor Kalanyr.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

We Shade, also offer the truce and we will exchange technology with our enemies with the expection of Forrester. 

TO Forrester:

You won`t deceive us, Butcher of Evereska! We know of your treachery and we will soon reveal it to all of Oerth! I congratulate you, it was a smart plan, first you order your own robots( who else could bring them to Oerth) to wreak havoc, then you smash them and make yourself a savior! It seems that you changed your mind about not interfering into affairs of Oerth, but it is not the first time you change your mind! First you kill millions of elves, then you subdue and marry their Queen and you make them a part of your decadent society, you make them breed with stinking humanoids and disgusting abominations are born, like this bitch you call your daughter! I am curious, do the proud elves of Celene know about it! And Turrosh Mak, but wait, knowing you you propably made him your lower, didn`t you! We will reveal everything at the conference, goodbye!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To all!

Shade delegation will attend the conference, HOWEVER  we ask why Vecna ISN`T INVITED? We are sure, that Vecna is less a threat than Forrester, less powerful, and of course lacks the subtle cunning of this snake. We believe that robots that attacked Kevellond League were doing it on HIS orders. A clever plot to gain some popularity, but it pales in comparison to his previous accomplishments, like marrying with Queen Alustriel and subduing remmants of her people after the mass genocide against the elves, that makes him the greatest mass murderer in Oerth`s and Toril`s history. On your place I would be scared of this guy, not Vecna! 

And we stop spreading Shadow besides territories we control.
William Ronald and others, how about exchanging technology like Kalanyr proposed?


----------



## Maudlin

A representative from Acererak's rule will also attend the peace conference, if only out of curiosity. Mistress Ferranifer, head of the Black Academy will speak for him.

Lord Melkor - We do not allow embassies on our lands, however we are willing to set up a liaison within your own borders. Depending on how the Torrilian invaders behave, closer communication may be called for.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Vecna will not be invited*

Vecna is more of a threat than Forrester simply because of his raw malice.  While Forresters intentions are mysterious at BEST, Vecna clearly wants to kill us all - Which, I believe, is incompatible with your and our intentions.  Through several Prismatic Walls, we should be able to shield the conference itself from any catastrophe he may assault us with.  However, it would be in all of our best interests to hold this peace conference in an uninhabited area.

I should also mention that the Solistarim will not be aware of my prescence at this peace conference - They are less pragmatic than me, and I don't believe they are interested in compromise.  I, however, desire to understand your intentions more fully, and perhaps to create some sort of... mutually beneficial arrangement between you and I.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

> Vecna clearly wants to kill us all




Don`t make me laugh Anabstecorian, are your intentions any diffrent  O Hair Of Ilsenine? And you should know Forrester well, my dear friend, wasn`t he leading Torillian forces against New 
Umbra along with Reprisal?

Well if you decide to follow pragmatism rather than fanaticm we will be interested in alliance, at first we suggest sharing technology. Will you accept the fact that there are Ililthidi among The Shade that don`t follow Ilsenine( including one of Shadowlords).


----------



## Serpenteye

*Vecna will not be invited*

Regardless of our private squabbles must be obvious that Vecna has no desire to come to any peaceful agreement with any other power. Vecna himself is too powerful to be allowed to attend the conference in person, the risk would be too great. Some would say the same about my ally Acererak but I believe that he can be trusted. 
Precautions will of cource be taken but I doubt that even Vecna would dare attack so many powerful individuals as us directly.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well a huge natural disaster wouldn't have to be direct


----------



## Serpenteye

True. But if he strikes at us all he must know he will be hunted down and killed by 2000 powerpoints. If he only strikes at us one at a time then those who were not attacked might not be so helpful in moving against him. He might even hope he could form an alliance or strike in the middle of a war like he did the last time. That is one of the reasons why a peace is so desireable at this time.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Regarding Lord Talos's response*

Yes, I did know Forrester - And one thing I do know about him is that he is, frankly, one of the most intelligent and dangerous opponents my people had EVER faced.  However, he is far from unprincipled.  His butchery at Evereska was hardly a backstab.  He has never been one to work in shadow - He broadcasts his intentions as clearly as thralls broadcast their thoughts.  The memories of New Umbra are still clear in my mind, foolish little drow.  I have seen what he is capable of, and, more importantly, what he is NOT capable of.  Vecna is a greater danger.

Regarding the Shadowlord who follows Lord Melkor - He is misguided, and foolish, to worship those other than the True God Ilsensine, but such things are a fact of life.  I will accept his presence.

As for my intentions, they are not your business.  But I will state that my victory would be far more pleasant for you than any victory of Vecna.


----------



## Uvenelei

Both Aurican and Zagyg will be attending the peace confrence. And about Venca; the amount of magical power attending the confrence may not be equal to his, but it will certaintly be intimidating. If we work together, I am sure we can secure the site of the confrence. After all, the peace confrence _is_ about working together.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Regarding Lord Talos's response*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Yes, I did know Forrester - And one thing I do know about him is that he is, frankly, one of the most intelligent and dangerous opponents my people had EVER faced. . . I have seen what he is capable of, and, more importantly, what he is NOT capable of. . .
> *




I'm flattered, Anabstercorian! Truly flattered. Perhaps we can make peace after all. 

<allocates more PL to defense against surprise squid attacks>


----------



## Creamsteak

To Serpenteye/Mr. Draco...

I accept this treaty,

A peace treaty of the fighting between me and you till the end of turn 3.

I give up the Grandwoods (PL 1), but I get to withdraw my men into Delrune and Calrune.

I give up the Celadon Forest (PL 1), but I get to withdraw my men into Delrune and Calrune.

You give me 3 PL of Adamantine Weapons and Mithral Armors/Shields.

I guess this will have to do for now. I feel I could have caused far more than 3 PL worth of casualties with these units next turn, but I am better to keep them than to fight wars that have no purpose. My men will be escorted by both your forces and my forces into my territory. I will send supplement units from Calrune to join my men for their march. A parade and festival waits for both my men and your escorts if they choose to attend in Southern Calrune.

(Statistics results)
Grandwood Forest becomes Purple (No PL)
Celadon Forest becomes Purple (No PL)
Calrune is Reinforced (2 PL)
Adamantine and Mithral are attached to the Giant Eagle Riders unit (+ 3 PL)

Done deal as soon as you agree.


----------



## Creamsteak

To Sollir,

We have not had much talk about this so I believe we are going to maintain a simple truce.

I will pull back my trebuchets that have been firing at the Riftcrag out of range. I halt any conflicts that are going on. All fighting is halted while Prisoners from both sides are exchanged. Food is shipped into your territory to deal with any starvation issues. Patrons from both of our armies are allowed to inspect the others prison facilities to make sure they are up to par, and generally afirm that both sides are not using POW's for experimentation, games, or slaves.

If this is agreeable, simply state so and it is done. This will last through the turn.


----------



## Creamsteak

To Edena,

There are advantages to using the dice method. I agree that you need a difinitively fair way to decide conflicts. Dice work, random probability works.

There are advantages to using a d6. A d6 are readily found anywhere, are the cheepest, and the most mass produced. A d6 are quickly read and can be rolled fast.

There are advantages to using a d10 or a d20. I feel that these dice leave you more room for circumstances. You can add a +2 or -2 to favorable odds such as having the high ground. This lets you keep the feel of creativity being important and valid.

I believe that for each day of the turn that fighting occurs you should only have to roll a certain number of dice. I hate to reference risk, but Risk made use of this. In DnD only 8 opponents can attack one unit at a time under normal circumstances. This would be my basis for saying that you can only have 8/1 odds on rolling. So the cap would be that in a day only 8PL per PL can be rolled.

That might be confusing... I'll do an example...

Me and Sollir, lets say we have 25 PL on one side and 425 PL on the other side. That means Sollir could hit me with all 400 PL but that left over 25 is over the 8/1 cap so it is not possible for him to hit me with that part. I was thinking 8/1 per turn is the most a unit can be hit with.... That sounds fair enough, and still allows a large force to quickly dominate a small force, but maybe not all at once....

So consider the d20, but you may just stick with the d6 because they are plentiful... and that is a major major major concern...

And consider my 8/1 damage cap.... seems fair enough....

Anyone else feel anything about either of these?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna is now asking to be at the peace conference.
  He will not come personally, but wishes to send an emissary.


----------



## Black Omega

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *And consider my 8/1 damage cap.... seems fair enough....
> 
> Anyone else feel anything about either of these? *



Reminds me of an old logic examplefrom school.  If it takes one man one day to built one brick wall, how fast would it take a thousand men to build the same wall.  Logically, the wall would go up in a flash and most of the men would never even get close to it.  I think this is very reasonable, there is only so much you can throw at a place at one time.  The advantage of niumbers past a point is just that you can lose more and keep attacking while every PL they lose is a heavy blow.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Ok....?*

Who of us can sense the polymorphed self/alterself with 10th level magic of a 1000th level mage...? Anyone..?

Call me paranoia but Vecna = the embodiment of evil.... and Edena as well


----------



## Maudlin

Well, I could eat him, and then I'd know if it was Vecna or not. No?


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *To Serpenteye/Mr. Draco...
> 
> I accept this treaty,
> 
> A peace treaty of the fighting between me and you till the end of turn 3.
> 
> I give up the Grandwoods (PL 1), but I get to withdraw my men into Delrune and Calrune.
> 
> I give up the Celadon Forest (PL 1), but I get to withdraw my men into Delrune and Calrune.
> 
> You give me 3 PL of Adamantine Weapons and Mithral Armors/Shields.
> 
> I guess this will have to do for now. I feel I could have caused far more than 3 PL worth of casualties with these units next turn, but I am better to keep them than to fight wars that have no purpose. My men will be escorted by both your forces and my forces into my territory. I will send supplement units from Calrune to join my men for their march. A parade and festival waits for both my men and your escorts if they choose to attend in Southern Calrune.
> 
> (Statistics results)
> Grandwood Forest becomes Purple (No PL)
> Celadon Forest becomes Purple (No PL)
> Calrune is Reinforced (2 PL)
> Adamantine and Mithral are attached to the Giant Eagle Riders unit (+ 3 PL)
> 
> Done deal as soon as you agree. *





The God Emperor of the Dark Union agrees. The adamantite and mithral is subtracted from the Ahlissa, Nyrond, and North Kingdom armies (1 from each).

If that doesn't work, I transfer control over 3 points worth of armies to be moved to your territories. Or give you 3 permanent powerpoints to your magics armsrace.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Willam Ronald, Alyx, Gnomeworks and Turrosh Mak:

Would you accept the truce for 3rd turn?

Shade ambassador supports inviting Vecna`s messenger. We should be able to check if it is Vecna or not, we will contact our God( Commune) We want to hear his statement, we respect him for his power and heart full of Darkness.

To Forsaken One

I believe Shade transformation would change Vaergoth`s alignment to evil, it brings one much closer to Darkness.

To Serpenteye

Where can we locate our embassy? Are religions other than yours illegal in Dark Union?

To Kalanyr, Forsaken, Festy Dog, Iuz and Anabstecorian and Sollir Shade want to place embassies in your lands. Choose a place if you agree.


----------



## Kalanyr

" The Drow are not allowing embassies  at this time. Perhaps after we obseve the Truce/Peace Talks of Turn 3 we will allow embassies to enter"

"However I believe Forsaken or festy may or may not wish an embassy at the moment, ask them"


----------



## JohnBrown

*Kalanyr*

Does this mean that you are expelling the IBKSC representative?  If you chose to do that, he will leave quietly.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*We will allow you an embassy*

Your embassy will be located in Blackmoor.  Your ambassadors will be allowed free passage in and out.  In the event that hostilities bloom between us, your ambassadors will be allowed to leave peacefully.  However, if one of your ambassadors is discovered to be engaged in espionage, he will be executed and the rest forcibly ejected out of my country.  With a catapult.


----------

